# Martial Arts in film



## Mklangelo (Jun 7, 2008)

In my current (in other words, only.  lol) screenplay, I have a Protagonist that is a martial arts expert.  But I would certainly not want this script categorized as for a Martial Arts film.  I do exposition that establishes her credentials in this area to be sure.  I'm on page 30 and there have been three action scenes.  Two have had no martial arts in them at all.  In the third, it shows my Pro in her training regimen.   This is a montage showing some martial arts things and some basic endurance training.

Since I'm into Act II, I envision one... possibly two martial arts sequences.  The essential skill I want the hero's martial arts training to manifest itself as would be an uncanny "situational awareness"  a "cleverness"  and not a bunch of "ass kicking", which can easily become gratuitous.  

I would like to hear different thoughts on this subject as it pertains to casting and marketability.  I certainly have my eye on this as a low budget project since it's a spec and my first.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## edropus (Jun 7, 2008)

Watch old Jackie Chan movies.  Jackie Chan is the master of that kind of stuff, or at least started the popular use of it.  He tends to use his environment to beat his enemies.  This excludes Legend of the Drunken Master, which is not a good example of this, but a great kung fu movie nonetheless.


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh for sure, Jackie Chan is great.  What I was more concerned with as far as including martial arts in my script, was doing so without having it classified as a "martial Arts" film and how that pertains to casting and marketability.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 7, 2008)

Casting has nothing to do with screenwriting and it's a mistake to be thinking about when writing a script.

The best marketability is writing a really great script, then figuring out how to show it to people who can make it.


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 7, 2008)

lin said:


> Casting has nothing to do with screenwriting and it's a mistake to be thinking about when writing a script.
> 
> The best marketability is writing a really great script, then figuring out how to show it to people who can make it.


 

I hear ya man. Just trying to stay low budget. It hasn't effected my story at all. It's just something in the back of my mind.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 7, 2008)

Ah, I understand.  Yeah, calling for 400 karatekas surrounding the hero isn't the best way to win a producer's heart.


----------



## Wallmaker (Jun 8, 2008)

Er... okay, if her fighting ability isn't the center of attention... say she got herself a blackbelt at the local studio down the street, show it in the more common garden variety way.  Skip the epic quests to china studying with masters and other traits similar to that of martial arts movies. 

She can still practice out on her balcony porch every morning, but it's not in that epic way.  It's more like kick boxing, but deadlier.


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 9, 2008)

Wallmaker said:


> Er... okay, if her fighting ability isn't the center of attention... say she got herself a blackbelt at the local studio down the street, show it in the more common garden variety way. Skip the epic quests to china studying with masters and other traits similar to that of martial arts movies.
> 
> She can still practice out on her balcony porch every morning, but it's not in that epic way. It's more like kick boxing, but deadlier.


 

OK.  I have that all worked out.  For the third time, I'd like to hear different thoughts on Martial Arts in film as it pertains to marketability and casting.


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 9, 2008)

lin said:


> Ah, I understand. Yeah, calling for 400 karatekas surrounding the hero isn't the best way to win a producer's heart.


 

Exactly.  But I think a little dose of it goes a long way.  Nothing flashy.  Just realistic stuff and not overdone.


----------



## Wallmaker (Jun 9, 2008)

Since your story is not centered around martial arts, why are you trying to make that the selling point?  That's only going to give the person who you've talked about the script with the impression that it IS a martial arts script.  So, yes martial arts is marketable if it's a martail arts script, but if not, don't throw that in there becuase it will dilute what your story is about.

The selling point is your premise (especially if it's high concept).  I once heard a guy pitch for five minutes and the man listening afterwards said, "it's great.  I heard the opening premise and my eyes glazed over with possibility and I didn't hear the rest.  But it's great."  And it's also going to be your story, which hopefully backs up your premise. 

From the description of 3 action sequences so far, it sure doesn't sound low budget.  And as for casting, if you need a female lead who can act and knows martial arts, that sounds more expensive already becuase that combination will be hard to find and hard to find cheap.  If you cast a lead that doesn't, then you need body doubles and more people.  There of course will be stunt men and women, coreographers and the like.  Again, not cheap.  I just worked on a 20 minute short film where half their budget was blown on a few seconds of a man getting hit by a car.  What a scene it was!  But it ate up a lot of time and money.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 9, 2008)

I doubt it would be very hard or expensive to get a lead woman who could at least LOOK LIKE she could do martial arts.   My guess is it's as common as knowing how to fence and ride used to be for actors.   Not to mention there a plenty of Chinese martial arts stuntwomen around who'd LOVE to move into speaking roles.

But you're right, stunts cost bucks.   The bigger the crowd in the stunt, the costs go up geometrically.


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 10, 2008)

Wallmaker said:


> Since your story is not centered around martial arts, why are you trying to make that the selling point? That's only going to give the person who you've talked about the script with the impression that it IS a martial arts script. So, yes martial arts is marketable if it's a martail arts script, but if not, don't throw that in there becuase it will dilute what your story is about.
> 
> The selling point is your premise (especially if it's high concept). I once heard a guy pitch for five minutes and the man listening afterwards said, "it's great. I heard the opening premise and my eyes glazed over with possibility and I didn't hear the rest. But it's great." And it's also going to be your story, which hopefully backs up your premise.
> 
> From the description of 3 action sequences so far, it sure doesn't sound low budget. And as for casting, if you need a female lead who can act and knows martial arts, that sounds more expensive already becuase that combination will be hard to find and hard to find cheap. If you cast a lead that doesn't, then you need body doubles and more people. There of course will be stunt men and women, coreographers and the like. Again, not cheap. I just worked on a 20 minute short film where half their budget was blown on a few seconds of a man getting hit by a car. What a scene it was! But it ate up a lot of time and money.


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 10, 2008)

It's not a martial arts film. There have been three action scenes thus far. (I'm on page 32) The only one of them that has martial arts is the last. My hero in her training regimen. 

I have established her as an expert. And that is what I want the audience to believe. I envision only one scene with her using her skills. . And that will be the topper. I want this subtle. The scene I envision is not "Jacike Chan jumping in and out of a stepladder". It's Okinawan Karate. Very Non-flashy stuff. Strictly business. Watch Mr. Miagi kick ass in "Karate Kid" by the fence. That sort of thing. Just one scene. Dark. Simple. Quick. Efficient. 
The thing I'm going for is she is so advanced, that she does not need to "set up and kick ass" Situational awareness is what I'm after here. No flash and dash.

I don't know if anyone here has any martial arts experience. But what they say on day one is in essense: " The way to win a fight is to avoid it altogether."


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 10, 2008)

Oops.  I quoted Wallmaker and didn't post.


----------

